# How much paint is lost with Rolling vs. Spraying?



## PrimeExample (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello, 

So, my general contractor was shocked that I already have gone through three 5 gallon pails of Glidden Duo Eggshell on a remodel. 

In reality, I sprayed about 2000 SQ ft one coat on the upper floor. 1000 SQ ft one coat in the basement and I have about 1/4 of a bucket left over from 3 full buckets. 

I didn't thin the paint with water or floetrol. He suggested I should have done this to stretch it. He may be right, but I wondered if thinning would still look good with just one coat and cover good. 

So, I suggested, to save him money he could purchase some cheaper flat for the ceilings only and they can be rolled with a roller. And the walls sprayed only. 

He argued that it isnt worth it because about a quart of paint is lost through a roller anyways and continue to spray it. 

I argued that maybe he didn't account for over spray loss. 

It's not really a big deal, I kind of enjoy debating him and seeing who's really winning the arguments. 

So, my question is, how much paint is lost through overspray vs a roller? Does a 1/2'' nap roller really use about a pint or quart of paint? And is overspray loss significant or trivial?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

PrimeExample said:


> Hello,
> 
> So, my general contractor was shocked that I already have gone through three 5 gallon pails of Glidden Duo Eggshell on a remodel.
> 
> ...


Wow, I would hand mr know it all the keys and move on, if this assh--e is bitc-in about you using additives to get another 100 or so sqft per five then look out for what's to come?.....good luck with this pow


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Really ? :cool2:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I find it very hard to believe a 1/2 roller holds a quart of paint.

I cant believe a grown man would say something like that.

Jack Pauhl will now the answer to this one. :thumbsup:

Lets wait and see what he says.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You must not be charging him enuff for ur time. Up ur rate and he'll worry less about the paint.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

He is arguing about a quart of paint? Serisouly, find a new contractor. 

P.S. A 18" roller primes with half of a pint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Tell him if its a problem, maybe YOU should provide the paint next time.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Man talk about a tight budget. What does he want to use on the ceilings HD America's Finest @ $39/5gallon?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

HQP2005 said:


> I find it very hard to believe a 1/2 roller holds a quart of paint.
> 
> I cant believe a grown man would say something like that.
> 
> ...


You don't need jp....trust me a nine in roller don't hold a quart...maybe a 3/4 18


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A complete waste of time to discuss.Really???
Cutting the paint will reduce coverage and increase labor(IMHO)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

^ What the others have said.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

On average I can get around 350 sq ft out of a gallon spraying. around 400 rolling. results may vary. 

The last thing a client should be worried about is the cost of the paint. It's insignificant next to the cost to put that paint on the wall.

And cheaper paints require more time to work with them - thus cheap paint is actually more expensive.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> You don't need jp....trust me a nine in roller don't hold a quart...maybe a 3/4 18


I know, I just wanted to see if his phone really does vibrate when someone mentions his name.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> A complete waste of time to discuss.Really???
> Cutting the paint will reduce coverage and increase labor(IMHO)


Show him the video Aaron.


----------



## PrimeExample (Sep 19, 2011)

*I knew I was right*

No, I knew I didn't want to cut the paint. 

And I guess by the responses, I've concluded that paint loss through either means ( Roller or spraying) is trivial and petty.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

tell him to install wallpaper instead.

Looks better and lasts longer. better value

:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PrimeExample said:


> So, I suggested, to save him money he could purchase some cheaper flat for the ceilings only and they can be rolled with a roller. And the walls sprayed only.


Sometimes I have sprayed the ceilings and rolled the walls, but never the other way around. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use 300 sq. ft. Per gallon when spraying primer over raw drywall. If you google it, you are looking at more than 25% loss to overspray. But, increased productivity easily outweighs the material loss.


----------



## PrimeExample (Sep 19, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I use 300 sq. ft. Per gallon when spraying primer over raw drywall. If you google it, you are looking at more than 25% loss to overspray. But, increased productivity easily outweighs the material loss.


Thank you. I'll be sure to tell him this exactly.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a chart I found at http://www.airlesspaintsprayer-pump.com/blog/airless-paint-sprayers/spray/



Transfer efficiency is critical to the spray finishing industry from both a cost and a regulatory standpoint. Although transfer efficiency is a relatively simple concept, it can lead to considerable confusion (or even deception) if it is not clearly understood. To serve your customers well, you need to know more about transfer efficiency and how it is used in the industry, beyond its simple definition.

AIR SPRAY (conventional)
Air spray Painting is the most common method for its flexibility and ease of use. Commonly It is applicated in medium and low viscosity, decorative finishes.
Transfer efficiency: 25-45%

HVLP (High Volume – Low Pressure) ” Ecological ” 
HVLP is a controlled air spray technology, that limits the air pressure in the air cap in order to reduce bounce-back and over-spray. It is used to paint low viscosity and flow rates.
Transfer efficiency: 50-85%

AIRLESS (No air)
Airless spray is a high pressure spray water through a calibrated orifice. It is widely used for rapid implementation of high volumes of spraying on large surfaces, such as protective, corrosion, epoxy, etc.
Transfer efficiency: 55-70%

Air-Assisted Airless (Air-Mix)
Air-assisted airless spray combines hydraulic spray painting with air assistance. So it enables rapid implementation of spraying with better finish. Commonly it is spraying on wood, furniture, and small pieces of machinery, etc.
Transfer efficiency: 65-85%

ELECTROSTATIC
Electrostatic Spray is a coating application method accomplished by charging atomized paint particles. It significantly reduces the over-spray, spraying in hidden, narrow places. Its increased transfer efficiency exceeds all currently known systems.
Transfer efficiency: 50-90%


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

PrimeExample said:


> Hello,
> 
> So, my general contractor was shocked that I already have gone through three 5 gallon pails of Glidden Duo Eggshell on a remodel.
> 
> ...


Was that floor space or wall space? Did you spray ceilings and walls?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The whole concept of paint being wasted by using a roller is truly one of the stupidest things I've ever heard. The guy you're dealing with is an idiot (clarification - a *cheap* idiot). I am literally shaking my head over this one. :blink:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

researchhound said:


> The whole concept of paint being wasted by using a roller is truly one of the stupidest things I've ever heard. The guy you're dealing with is an idiot (clarification - a *cheap* idiot). I am literally shaking my head over this one. :blink:


I second that... :thumbup:


----------



## PrimeExample (Sep 19, 2011)

AztecPainting said:


> Was that floor space or wall space? Did you spray ceilings and walls?


Walls and ceilings.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

200 sqft per gallon seems a bit outta wack though.I figure 250 for 2 coats on textured walls. Are you sure someone didn't walk off with a 5?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> 200 sqft per gallon seems a bit outta wack though.I figure 250 for 2 coats on textured walls. Are you sure someone didn't walk off with a 5?


Or he was using a 623 tip.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah... no a 1/2" does not hold a quart. You'd be lucky to get one to hold a pint. 

Transfer rates are application, user and product dependent.


----------



## PrimeExample (Sep 19, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Or he was using a 623 tip.


The only tip I have right now is either the 517 or 515? That's what I was using. 

I'd say I'm getting just a tad more than 200 Sq ft per gallon. Maybe 225 or 250? (I have some left over, but didn't measure yet.)


----------



## Paintocalypse (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm new to the forum, but I have an idea. If you want to prove him wrong get a roller wet, roll it off onto a wall, and scrape what's left into an empty qt can.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

PrimeExample said:


> The only tip I have right now is either the 517 or 515? That's what I was using.
> 
> I'd say I'm getting just a tad more than 200 Sq ft per gallon. Maybe 225 or 250? (I have some left over, but didn't measure yet.)


If you're only getting 200 sf per gallon with a 517, it's probably blown out. How old is it?


----------



## PrimeExample (Sep 19, 2011)

Rcon said:


> If you're only getting 200 sf per gallon with a 517, it's probably blown out. How old is it?


Haha, It's brand new. Tomorrow I'm going to re-estimate my numbers, I'm probably miscalculating the coverage.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is a link to calculators that will show you how much it will take to roll or spray coating (calculator 2 is the one you want). You need coverage rate at what mil which will be on your tech data sheet for the coating interior coating is usually 4 - 5 mils wet. Then use the transfer efficiency chart given and you can find about exactly the difference between the two. It will also allow you to determine the airless tip size you want if you have a certain speed your trying to achieve (but be careful not to go to big or you will get runs) Hope it helps!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Gross 
All around gross


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

PrimeExample said:


> The only tip I have right now is either the 517 or 515? That's what I was using.
> 
> I'd say I'm getting just a tad more than 200 Sq ft per gallon. Maybe 225 or 250? (I have some left over, but didn't measure yet.)


200 Sq ft per gallon is about right on a NC texture with one time spraying, cuz in realty spraying does in most cases two coats at once.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Give that GC a gift card from Starbucks to compensate for the a "loss" on paint. Is this a first house he's building?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Uh, guys...this thread is 4 yrs old...


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

It's been that long?


----------

